# Hey Gilligan



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Now wouldn't the USS Minnow be a nice addition for some lucky Outbacker? I wonder if all the handles on this boat are mis-labeled?

SS Minnow - For Sale


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

I better call the Skipper and let him know!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe the Skipper is the one selling it









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> I better call the Skipper and let him know!


Good reply - LMAO

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> I better call the Skipper and let him know!


 There is some people here that want to talk to you, MR!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone else around here find it a little weird that this may be the REAL 'Gilligan'. And he is speaking to us from _The Great Beyond_?

Creeps me out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Does anyone else around here find it a little weird that this may be the REAL 'Gilligan'. And he is speaking to us from _The Great Beyond_?
> 
> Creeps me out!
> 
> ...


You mean Goshen, IN is the "Great Beyond"?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Can't be. People still LIVE there.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Has anybody ever seen PDX and Gilligan in a room at the same time. Hmmmm. Suspicious.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Has anybody ever seen PDX and Gilligan in a room at the same time. Hmmmm. Suspicious.


Now that there is funny...and I do not care who you are.









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Was wondering the same thing Jim, but this morning they were both on at the same time.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Has anybody ever seen PDX and Gilligan in a room at the same time. Hmmmm. Suspicious.


I had the same suspicions. Do you ever see them logged on at the same time? He could use two computers. However, I have been assured by a very reliable but un-named third party source that Doug insists he's not Gilligan.

Maybe there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, Mitch I have seen both screen names on at the same time & it doesn't mean anything as you mentioned. We have 3 computers in our house & if we add John's work Laptop it makes 4.

I still think it's ......







Wolfie









Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Yes, Mitch I have seen both screen names on at the same time & it doesn't mean anything as you mentioned. We have 3 computers in our house & if we add John's work Laptop it makes 4.
> 
> I still think it's ......
> 
> ...


 It is wolfie. I just know it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Yes, Mitch I have seen both screen names on at the same time & it doesn't mean anything as you mentioned. We have 3 computers in our house & if we add John's work Laptop it makes 4.
> 
> I still think it's ......
> 
> ...


 It is wolfie. I just know it!








[/quote]

Maybe we should put it to a vote







& see what everyone else is thinkin?

Tami


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Yes, Mitch I have seen both screen names on at the same time & it doesn't mean anything as you mentioned. We have 3 computers in our house & if we add John's work Laptop it makes 4.
> 
> I still think it's ......
> 
> ...


 It is wolfie. I just know it!








[/quote]


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Yes, Mitch I have seen both screen names on at the same time & it doesn't mean anything as you mentioned. We have 3 computers in our house & if we add John's work Laptop it makes 4.
> 
> I still think it's ......
> 
> ...


 It is wolfie. I just know it!








[/quote]























[/quote]

Tami, Rizfam Do you recognize the laugh?! It sounds AaAWwWfully familiar!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I Do I Do


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.

Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


Like the Skipper used to say, "When you snooze, you lose!"









Gilligan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


 So you're saying Wolfie stole your thunder?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Was wondering the same thing Jim, but this morning they were both on at the same time.


Same here John
But 2 computers can do wonders

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


Thanks, John!









RizFam - it's over! Fini!! Kaput!!! You've been demoted. No more #2 Bitch status for you!!!









All those nice things I've said to all of you about RizFam - FORGET IT!!! Cancelled / denied / never happened !!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


Thanks, John!









*RizFam - it's over! Fini!! Kaput!!! You've been demoted. No more #2 Bitch status for you!!!*









All those nice things I've said to all of you about RizFam - FORGET IT!!! Cancelled / denied / never happened !!!
[/quote]








I CAN'T HEAR YOU


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I CAN'T HEAR YOU










LMAO!









Not to pour water on anybodies parade... And frankly she is high on my list (sorry Wolfie!







)... but there are a number of fertile minds around here I can see this coming from. I'm not going to cast aspersions, but you know who you are!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I CAN'T HEAR YOU










LMAO!








Not to pour water on anybodies parade... And frankly she is high on my list (sorry Wolfie!







)
Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

How is it they say? oh yeah .... *BITE ME!!!!*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I CAN'T HEAR YOU










LMAO!









Not to pour water on anybodies parade... And frankly she is high on my list (sorry Wolfie!







)... but there are a number of fertile minds around here I can see this coming from. I'm not going to cast aspersions, but you know who you are!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Heh Heh Heh!!!!


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

This is getting entertaining!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


Same thing happened to me when I invented the internet.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sorry, I don t think it is Wolfie.
> 
> Funny thing is. The same day Gilligan signed on, I had the idea to sign on as Gilligan just for fun and when I checked in, someone beat me too it by a few hours


Humm......that makes me think john, that maybe...just maybe, you and Gilligan are ONE IN THE SAME!!! your idea of making us think YOU wanted to create gilligan, but were beat out, is a RUSE!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> It is wolfie. I just know it!


Or could it be egregg57, who is just trying to throw us off?







egregg sure is making a lot of post on this thread.









Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> It is wolfie. I just know it!


Or could it be egregg57, who is just trying to throw us off?







egregg sure is making a lot of post on this thread.









Leon








[/quote]
Hmmm, now that you mention it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> It is wolfie. I just know it!


Or could it be egregg57, who is just trying to throw us off?







egregg sure is making a lot of post on this thread.









Leon








[/quote]
You're a good man, you are!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...think there is a record on this post for most post/pages in a day.


----------



## TheSkipper2 (Aug 31, 2006)

OK Gilligan! you have had your fun!
Now it's time to come back to the home with the nice men.

Gilligan! I'm serious now! Don't make me tell them about that embarrasing little moment you had with Mary Ann back stage!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sheesh.

The weather is starting to get rough.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

TheSkipper2 said:


> OK Gilligan! you have had your fun!
> Now it's time to come back to the home with the nice men.
> 
> Gilligan! I'm serious now! Don't make me tell them about that embarrasing little moment you had with Mary Ann back stage!


Well hi there Skipper!
So does this mean Mr. and Mrs. Howell, Ginger, the professor and Mary Ann are going to join us also!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh Lord! Just shoot me now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Maybe the Professor could figure this one out!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Thurston Howell III (Aug 31, 2006)

This debauchery is dispicable! I DEMAND and investigation! Imposters! There's a SIZABLE cash reward in it for pigeon who points out these perpatrators!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh Lord! Just shoot me now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Thurston Howell III said:


> This debauchery is dispicable! I DEMAND and investigation! Imposters! There's a SIZABLE cash reward in it for pigeon who points out these perpatrators!


So is somebody going to sign up as "Lovey" now?









Gilligan


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Ginger never pulls her weight on the island. I think we should vote her off.

OOOPS.. Sorry, wrong show!!

Back to your regular group razzing.

Mood Music


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> It is wolfie. I just know it!


Or could it be egregg57, who is just trying to throw us off?







egregg sure is making a lot of post on this thread.









Leon








[/quote]

Its not me!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rats Eric... you JUST MISSED Gilligan!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Rats Eric... you JUST MISSED Gilligan!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


LMAO!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Is anyone else concerned with the apparent multiple personality traits being exhibited on this forum?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> Ginger never pulls her weight on the island. I think we should vote her off.
> 
> OOOPS.. Sorry, wrong show!!
> 
> ...


Agreed...it was MaryAnn that made all the coconut cream pies


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If this was that other forum they would hunt these jokers down and beat them,ban them,and lock the topic.

Whats next the Brady Bunch

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> If this was that other forum they would hunt these jokers down and beat them,ban them,and lock the topic.
> 
> Whats next the Brady Bunch
> 
> John


We already have 6pack and all6ofus.

I do remember when they went camping at the Grand Canyon. Some Outbacks sure would have been nice. Remember when Bobby or Cindy got lost and found the little Indian boy. What's that all about? I live in the Grand Canyon state and haven't seen that when I've been camping.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Whats next the Brady Bunch


I believe the name "Marcia" is available.









Gilligan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Marcia, Marcia, Marcia


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

So if Gilligan would buy the now functioning SS Minnow and he guided the boat away from the island at a speed of 5 knots but the waves were coming directly toward the boat at 5 knots....

never mind.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> John


X 2
What did we do to deserve that

Don


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Kenstand said:


> So if Gilligan would buy the now functioning SS Minnow and he guided the boat away from the island at a speed of 5 knots but the waves were coming directly toward the boat at 5 knots....
> 
> never mind.


Does this involve a conveyor belt also?









Gilligan


----------



## TheSkipper2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Gilligan!

It really isn't nice to be tormenting these nice people. This is just the sort of thing the professor was talking about. Now listen here, little buddy, I didn't travel all the way to New Hampshire just to go home empty handed! You have had your fun. Now it's time to come home to your real family. Besides, it's getting cold around here.









And that's an order!


----------



## Ginger (Sep 1, 2006)

Now now Boys. This is getting a little silly. You two still haven't learned to be nice to each other.

Gilligan, I think you should give The Skipper his boat back. Skipper, you need to relax and let Gilligan have a little fun once in a while.

If you boys play nice there could be a nice big kiss in it for you.

Ginger


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

At this rate - we'll be up to 3000 members this month!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Worst of all, _*The Outbackers Almanac*_ predicts it's going to be 'A long winter'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Worst of all, _*The Outbackers Almanac*_ predicts it's going to be 'A long winter'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Worst of all, _*The Outbackers Almanac*_ predicts it's going to be 'A long winter'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you are wrong!!!! I don't like camping in the winter









willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Marcia, Marcia, Marcia


Jan, my nose!
something suddenly came up


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(PDX_Doug @ Sep 1 2006, 10:49 AM)
> 
> Worst of all, The Outbackers Almanac predicts it's going to be 'A long winter'!
> 
> ...


I refuse to particpate.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm afraid to click on this topic anymore









John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ginger said:


> I'm afraid to click on this topic anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's time to embrace the horror!!!


----------

